# migrante (RAE )



## Danielo

Buenas tardes,

Teniendo en cuenta que sí que existe la palabra "migración" que podemos entender que engloba los supuestos de "emigración" o "inmigración" según la referencia sea hecha desde el país de origen o de destino; sin embargo, a diferencia del inglés, francés y probablemente otros idiomas, en castellano existen los "emigrantes" y los "inmigrantes" pero no los "migrantes"

¿Olvido de la RAE o razón que desconozco?

Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## Jellby

No "existe" porque no se usa, o al menos yo nunca la he oído, como sí he oído "inmigrante", "emigrante" y "migratorio".


----------



## Fernando

"Migrante" no se ha utilizado en castellano hasta hace poco, por calco de otros idiomas, y sólo en literatura. 

En castellano existe "emigrante", que es el que migra o emigra.

Desde el punto de vista del país de acogida, el emigrante es un inmigrante y desde el punto de vista del país de salida, es un emigrante y punto.


----------



## yserien

http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/
Es curioso, no admite "migrante" pero si "migración" !!!


----------



## chics

_Migración _y _migratorio_. _Migrante_ se utiliza también en algunas ciencias y tecnologías, aunque no aparezca en ese diccionario.


----------



## Fernando

"Migrante" no aparece en el corpus del RAE antes de 1987. Sin embargo, desde entonces ha tenido gran éxito, sobre todo en América (1 millón de apariciones en Google).


----------



## Danielo

Entonces, cuando no existe una referencia al contexto (de origen o de acogida) que determina en castellano la utilización de (e) o (in) migrante, ¿qué término debemos utilizar?

Ejemplo: Las trayectorias migratorias de las personas ¿(e)/(in)? -migrantes entre Africa y Europa?


----------



## Fernando

Las trayectorias migratorias de las personas emigrantes entre Africa y Europa.

No hay ambigüedad, al menos en este caso.


----------



## danielfranco

Pero sí parece haber reiteración innecesaria: un emigrante se supone que es una persona.
Y eso me hace reflexionar: ¿Será posible que cuando se trate de personas se tiene que indicar si van o vienen? Digo, en vista de que si son aves, son migratorias y a nadie parece importarles si están de entrada o van de salida...

O algo...


----------



## Danielo

> Las trayectorias migratorias de las personas emigrantes entre Africa y Europa.
> 
> No hay ambigüedad, al menos en este caso.


 
No lo tengo tan claro Fernando.

Utilizar "emigrantes" presupondría establecer un punto de salida en Africa (lo cual en términos prácticos es la realidad.) Sin embargo, a nivel linguístico la frase pudiera estar refiriéndose a las migraciones en ambos sentidos.

La única solución desde mi punto de vista es utilizar "personas que migran" o lanzarse a utilizar "migrantes" (a pesar de que no lo recoge la RAE)

Gracias en cualquier caso


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> _Migración _y _migratorio_. _Migrante_ se utiliza también en algunas ciencias y tecnologías, aunque no aparezca en ese diccionario.


 
Hola:

Migración lo he escuchado de un sistema a otro, cuando migras datos de uno a otro sistema, archivo etc. Tales datos son migratorios, pero el termino migrante a nivel tecnológico no lo he escuchado. Puedes migrar, es migratorio, pero migrante no me suena. Y trabajo en una Dirección de Informática.


----------



## Fernando

Danielo, a menos que pongas "emigrantes (o migrantes, que tanto da) desde África a Europa" en cualquier otro caso no estás presuponiendo el sentido.

No tengo especial oposición a usar "migrantes" pero que se sepa que el uso tradicional en castellano es usar "emigrante" sin presuponer el destino.



danielfranco said:


> Pero sí parece haber reiteración innecesaria: un emigrante se supone que es una persona.



En realidad, son personas humanas emigrantes .


----------



## Danielo

> Danielo, a menos que pongas "emigrantes (o migrantes, que tanto da) desde África a Europa" en cualquier otro caso no estás presuponiendo el sentido.
> 
> No tengo especial oposición a usar "migrantes" pero que se sepa que el uso tradicional en castellano es usar "emigrante" sin presuponer el destino.



Entonces, si entiendo bien tu argumento, "emigrante" haría referencia a la persona que protagoniza la acción de migrar (independientemente de que se haga referencia al término desde el contexto del país de origen o no)


----------



## Fernando

Efectivamente.


----------



## SpiceMan

Para mí, decir migrante es como decir "cendente". 

Hay ascendente (emigrar), descendente (inmigrar), pero parece que para algunos "falta uno" para decir "va por el eje vertical" sin ser explícito si va para arriba o abajo (cendente / migrante).


----------



## ToñoTorreón

En México sí usamos la palabra "migrante": hay trabajadores migrantes, que son los que van a Estados Unidos una temporada y luego regresan, para volver a irse a la siguiente temporada.


----------



## danielfranco

Mira tú, qué zopenco soy: Todos estos años he traducido "migrant worker" como "trabajador migratorio".
Se aprende algo nuevo cada momento de la vida, dizque...


----------



## SpiceMan

En el sur le decimos a eso "emigración golondrina", y a los trabajadores "trabajador golondrina".

Trabajador golondrina no figura en el DRAE, pero emigración golondrina sí.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

danielfranco said:


> Mira tú, qué zopenco soy: Todos estos años he traducido "migrant worker" como "trabajador migratorio".
> Se aprende algo nuevo cada momento de la vida, dizque...


 
Bueno, un trabajador migratorio es el que trabaja en "la Migra", ¿no?


----------



## Betildus

SpiceMan said:


> Para mí, decir migrante es como decir "cendente".


 Esa palabra (cendente) nunca la había oído y no está ni en la RAE ni en el Larousse 


ToñoTorreón said:


> En México sí usamos la palabra "migrante": hay trabajadores migrantes, que son los que van a Estados Unidos una temporada y luego regresan, para volver a irse a la siguiente temporada.


¿No se les llamaría *emigrantes* si van a EEUU?



bb008 said:


> Hola:
> 
> Migración lo he escuchado de un sistema a otro, cuando migras datos de uno a otro sistema, archivo etc.


Y como la Informática queda fuera de todo uso correcto, por el uso de tanta palabra en inglés, la verdad es que "hablamos" otro idioma.
Tienes toda la razón bb, los datos solemos migrarlos, también migramos sistemas, sobre todo ahora con tanto cambio tecnológico, aunque no corresponda, ya que el Larousse dice:
MIGRAR v. intr. [1]. Desplazarse en solitario o en grupo a través de una distancia significativa.
Saludos


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Betildus:

Hay varios tipos de trabajadores migrantes. Algunos no van a Estados Unidos, sino que van de estado a estado, según se esté dando la cosecha en cada uno. Un mes pueden estar en Guanajuato recogiendo fresas y al mes siguiente en Veracruz con las naranjas, luego en Sinaloa recogiendo tomate y después en Chihuahua con la nuez.

Cuando digo migrante y van a Estados Unidos, me refiero a que van y regresan por temporadas.


----------



## SpiceMan

Betildus said:


> Esa palabra (cendente) nunca la había oído y no está ni en la RAE ni en el Larousse


Yo tampoco, la acabo de inventar. Y tu cara es la misma que puse yo al leer migrante. Por eso mi paralelismo cendente <> migrante.


----------



## tatis

Curiosamente, no hace mucho tiempo leí un escrito en donde se citaba a "itinerantes y migrantes", hice la búsqueda en el RAE (lo que yo quería averiguar es el significado de "itinerante", a mí lo de migrante me quedaba más que claro pero quise buscarlo también pues "itinerante" es "ambulante" y entonces quise ver "migrante" y... nada.

Me pregunto cuál sería la diferencia entre "itinerante" y "migrante"

Saludos.


----------



## chics

bb008 said:


> Migración lo he escuchado de un sistema a otro, cuando migras datos de uno a otro sistema, archivo etc. Tales datos son migratorios, pero el termino migrante a nivel tecnológico no lo he escuchado. Puedes migrar, es migratorio, pero migrante no me suena. Y trabajo en una Dirección de Informática.


No me refería a la informática, hay otras cosas... 
En gestión y socieconomía del transporte, por ejemplo.


----------



## danielfranco

tatis said:


> Me pregunto cuál sería la diferencia entre "itinerante" y "migrante"


 
Supongo que la diferencia, aparte de que la RAE si reconoce el primero y no el segundo, es que "itinerante" tal vez quiera dar a entender que no tiene rumbo fijo, y "migrante" parece insinuar un destino.

O algo...


----------



## chics

_Migrante_ tiene un origen conocido, un trayecto y un destino conocido también.
_Itinerante_ es algo que está cada día en un sitio, como un mercado, un espectáculo...


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:

¿De qué otra manera -si no "migrantes"- debería llamarse entonces a la gente que se muda por ejemplo del campo a las (grandes) ciudades? (un tema que aparece mucho últimamente en el contexto de la "urbanización de la pobreza", por ejemplo; o también lo que describe Toño Torreón en el post 21, o como lo define el artículo de la Wikipedia sobre migración: [quien forma parte/participa en] _"todo desplazamiento de población que se produce desde un lugar de origen a otro de destino y lleva consigo un cambio de la residencia habitual en el caso de las personas o del hábitat en el caso de las especies animales."_).

De todas maneras, al menos a mí me resulta difícil meter a todo "migrante" o en la bolsa de emigrantes o en la de inmigrantes, sobre todo si se queda dentro del mismo país o zona, o sea, quien migra, pero no emigra ni inmigra.**

Y parece que algunos sí lo usan efectivamente así:
_"Sin embargo, en esos años funcionaba allí una cantera, no había                infraestructura, las calles estaban cortadas y sus habitantes eran                todos *migrantes internos *que en verano trabajaban en los servicios,                en primavera en la pesca y en invierno en la construcción. Así,                puede leerse en un periódico local_  '_...predios desocupados                y calles cortadas inexplicablemente, donde proliferan viviendas                precarias, antro de suciedad y miseria...' " _ 5
(de acá).
_____________
**¿o es que en estos casos se hablaría de "inmigración a la ciudad"?


----------



## Argónida

Yo estoy con Fernando. La palabra que designa al que "migra", independientemente de su lugar de origen o destino, es "emigrante". Lo de "migrante" me suena a palabro y a rizar el rizo.


----------



## Argónida

Sigianga said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿De qué otra manera -si no "migrantes"- debería llamarse entonces a la gente que se muda por ejemplo del campo a las (grandes) ciudades? (un tema que aparece mucho últimamente en el contexto de la "urbanización de la pobreza", por ejemplo; o también lo que describe Toño Torreón en el post 21, o como lo define el artículo de la Wikipedia sobre migración: [quien forma parte/participa en] _"todo desplazamiento de población que se produce desde un lugar de origen a otro de destino y lleva consigo un cambio de la residencia habitual en el caso de las personas o del hábitat en el caso de las especies animales."_).
> 
> De todas maneras, al menos a mí me resulta difícil meter a todo "migrante" o en la bolsa de emigrantes o en la de inmigrantes, sobre todo si se queda dentro del mismo país o zona, o sea, quien migra, pero no emigra ni inmigra.**
> 
> Y parece que algunos sí lo usan efectivamente así:
> _"Sin embargo, en esos años funcionaba allí una cantera, no había infraestructura, las calles estaban cortadas y sus habitantes eran todos *migrantes internos *que en verano trabajaban en los servicios, en primavera en la pesca y en invierno en la construcción. Así, puede leerse en un periódico local_ '_...predios desocupados y calles cortadas inexplicablemente, donde proliferan viviendas precarias, antro de suciedad y miseria...' " _5
> (de acá).
> _____________
> **¿o es que en estos casos se hablaría de "inmigración a la ciudad"?


 
Aquí a esas personas las llamamos *temporeros*. Es el nombre popular y oficial también. Existen por ejemplo "guarderías para hijos de temporeros".


----------



## Danielo

Argónida said:


> Yo estoy con Fernando. La palabra que designa al que "migra", independientemente de su lugar de origen o destino, es "emigrante". Lo de "migrante" me suena a palabro y a rizar el rizo.


 
Efectivamente Fernando tiene razón y así lo confirma la RAE. En castellano, al menos de España, la persona que migra es un "emigrante"

Pero resulta que el tal "palabro" es utilizado con profusión en América Latina y existe también en lenguas de cierta importancia como el inglés (migrant) y el francés (migrant-e) que además reconocen ambas la existencia de emigrants y de émigrant (e) s respectivamente.

La voluntad inicial de este post era precisamente intentar averiguar desde un punto de vista linguístico comparado la razón de que en castellano no exista- a diferencia del inglés y francés y al menos desde la perspectiva de la RAE- el término migrante.

En apariencia, la cosa no está clara. Gracias por todas las aportaciones


----------



## Argónida

Danielo said:


> Efectivamente Fernando tiene razón y así lo confirma la RAE. En castellano, al menos de España, la persona que migra es un "emigrante"
> 
> Pero resulta que el tal "palabro" es utilizado con profusión en América Latina y existe también en lenguas de cierta importancia como el inglés (migrant) y el francés (migrant-e) que además reconocen ambas la existencia de emigrants y de émigrant (e) s respectivamente.
> 
> La voluntad inicial de este post era precisamente intentar averiguar desde un punto de vista linguístico comparado la razón de que en castellano no exista- a diferencia del inglés y francés y al menos desde la perspectiva de la RAE- el término migrante.
> 
> En apariencia, la cosa no está clara. Gracias por todas las aportaciones


 
Si el término es profusamente utilizado en otros países castellanohablantes, pido disculpas entonces y rectifico: en España no se usa la palabra "migrante" ni se considera necesario ya que existe otra que designa el mismo concepto: "emigrante". En España, por tanto, usar "migrante" en lugar de "inmigrante" resulta artificial y se puede considerar, por lo tanto, aquí, un palabro. 

Que exista en francés y en inglés, por otra parte, no tiene por qué significar nada con respecto a que en español exista o no.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Emigrante es el que se va, inmigrante el que viene, y migrante el que cambia su residencia, ya sea que vaya o venga.

En México existe la palabra y se usa constantemente, por el flujo de migrantes que constantemente van y vienen.


----------



## Argónida

ToñoTorreón said:


> Emigrante es el que se va, inmigrante el que viene, y migrante el que cambia su residencia, ya sea que vaya o venga.
> 
> En México existe la palabra y se usa constantemente, por el flujo de migrantes que constantemente van y vienen.


 
Ya, Toño, en España también hay emigrantes que van y vienen. Y a todos se les llama genéricamente "emigrantes". "Emigrante", para nosotros, también es el que se va. El que viene es "inmigrante". Y el que cambia su residencia, sin especificar de dónde ni a dónde, es un "emigrante". Eso aquí, repito, entiendo que en otras partes sea de otra manera.


----------



## lamartus

Argónida said:


> En España, por tanto, usar "migrante" en lugar de "inmigrante" resulta artificial y se puede considerar, por lo tanto, aquí, un palabro.



Quizá sí en la calle, pero en escritos de sociología y antropología se usa todo el tiempo y no lo consideramos palabro, nos es necesario en muchas ocasiones.

¡Ah! acabo de ver que el 18 de Diciembre es el Día Internacional del Migrante (ni del emigrante ni del inmigrante). Quizá es cierto que no sea necesaria la palabra, no sé, pero a mí me suele hacer falta en determinados escritos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## bb008

Yo conozco emigrante e inmigrante, en cuanto a las personas que van de un lugar a otro, etc. todo tal cual ya lo han explicado.

En cuanto a migrante, no he escuchado esa palabra nunca para nada.

Y migración, migrar, migras, lo he escuchado solamente en el área de informática.


----------



## chics

Anda... ¿no teneis golondrinas en Venezuela? ;-)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

lamartus said:


> Quizá sí en la calle, pero en escritos de sociología y antropología se usa todo el tiempo y no lo consideramos palabro, nos es necesario en muchas ocasiones.
> 
> ¡Ah! acabo de ver que el 18 de Diciembre es el Día Internacional del Migrante (ni del emigrante ni del inmigrante). Quizá es cierto que no sea necesaria la palabra, no sé, pero a mí me suele hacer falta en determinados escritos.
> 
> Saludos a todos.


 
¡Muchísimas gracias, Lamartus!. Ya iba a migrar/emigrar/inmigrar a otro foro.


----------



## bb008

chics said:


> Anda... ¿no teneis golondrinas en Venezuela? ;-)


 
Si chics, las golondrinas en Venezuela existe y migran, pero que quieres tú que yo diga si no había escuchado la palabra "Migrante". Ahora si existe y en otros lados la usan, eso es correctísimo.


----------



## Danielo

> En España, por tanto, usar "migrante" en lugar de "inmigrante" resulta artificial y se puede considerar, por lo tanto, aquí, un palabro.


 
En España lo que se hace es usar el término inmigrante de manera abusiva ya que se tiende a amalgamar dentro del mismo a tres grupos de personas:

- personas que efectivamente han migrado
- personas nacidas en España descendientes de inmigrantes que cuentan con nacionalidad extranjera
- personas nacidas en España descendientes de inmigrantes que cuentan con nacionalidad española

Medios de comunicación, supuestos expertos y gran público meten a los tres grupos en el mismo saco, cuando solamente los primeros son verdaderamente inmigrantes


----------



## roseruf

Me temo que la informática no es la única área que usa ese término, algunos compañeros han mentado otras y en genética de poblaciones es MUY habitual. 
Con estas palabras siempre nos quedamos con la duda de si se trata de una "contaminación" procedente de otros idiomas pero se hace raro hablar de emigrantes cuando hablamos de polimorfismos, genes o, al menos a mí se me hace raro, de animales. De hecho, la  RAE solo contempla las migraciones animales como emigraciones como 4º opción.
En cuanto a términos específicos de cada ciencia, la RAE deja mucho que desear, se supone que necesitas un diccionario específico... si no, probad a buscar homozigoto, deleción o la maldita _splicing_, para la que empieza a aceptarse el término español ayuste  sin que parezca que la RAE se haya enterado.
Es sólo un comentario...
Un abrazo,
Roser


----------



## Eduardo Lozano T.

Yo creo que es una omisión de la RAE, porque aparecen los verbos:emigrar, inmigrar y migrar. Entoces *por lógica, *si existen emigrantes e inmigrantes, también deben existir los migrantes. 
Eduardo Lozano T.









Betildus said:


> Esa palabra (cendente) nunca la había oído y no está ni en la RAE ni en el Larousse
> 
> ¿No se les llamaría *emigrantes* si van a EEUU?
> 
> 
> Y como la Informática queda fuera de todo uso correcto, por el uso de tanta palabra en inglés, la verdad es que "hablamos" otro idioma.
> Tienes toda la razón bb, los datos solemos migrarlos, también migramos sistemas, sobre todo ahora con tanto cambio tecnológico, aunque no corresponda, ya que el Larousse dice:
> MIGRAR v. intr. [1]. Desplazarse en solitario o en grupo a través de una distancia significativa.
> Saludos


----------



## tatis

Bueno... ya se que se oiría muy raro usar "nómada", pero un nómada es un "migrante" ¿no?  (¿o un _tipo_ de migrante?)


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Yo nómada lo entiendo como alguien que no tiene un hogar fijo. Pero a final de cuentas sí es un migrante, al igual que un vago.


----------



## tatis

¡Hey!  ¡Por fin! Ya la agregaron al DRAE:
*Artículo nuevo.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*migrante**.*


*1. *adj. Que migra o emigra.




_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Danielo

Buena noticia! Gracias Tatis por compartirla


----------



## tatis

¡De nada Danielo !


----------

